# reliable 2.5" drive for Tivo Bolt?



## mitch672 (Aug 31, 2016)

I've now killed 2 of the Samsung/Seagate 4TB drives, in under a week each, it's obvious to me that these cheap laptop drives cannot stand up to the rigors of DVR usage, spinning 24 X 7 with heavy usage.

This is the drive, FYI:
Samsung Momentus 4TB SATA III 5400 RPM 2.5-inch Hard Drive (ST4000LM016)

Has anyone found a RELIABLE, 2, 3 or 4TB 2.5" laptop drive to expand their Tivo BOLT reliably? If so, I'd like to hear about it, I am getting tired of setting up these drives and re-doing my OnePass's from scratch...

Thanks,

Mitch


----------



## bkc56 (Apr 29, 2001)

mitch672 said:


> Has anyone found a RELIABLE, 2, 3 or 4TB 2.5" laptop drive to expand their Tivo BOLT reliably?


While we're asking about drives, I'd be interested in the same question but for <3TB drives for internal drop-in replacement. I don't need it now, I'm just collecting the information for future reference.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mitch672 said:


> I've now killed 2 of the Samsung/Seagate 4TB drives, in under a week each, it's obvious to me that these cheap laptop drives cannot stand up to the rigors of DVR usage, spinning 24 X 7 with heavy usage.
> 
> This is the drive, FYI:
> Samsung Momentus 4TB SATA III 5400 RPM 2.5-inch Hard Drive (ST4000LM016)
> ...


So far my two 4TB drives are still fine in my Bolts. I've had them since October now. One has been recording from multiple tuners for around twenty hours a day. Almost every day since October last year.

Although with the issues I've read about, it's the reason I've kept my Roamio Pro around. With my luck as soon as I get rid of the Roamio pro, that is when i start having issues with the 4TB drives. And as long as I keep the Roamio Pro, the 4TB drives will be fine.


----------



## coredump4 (Aug 8, 2009)

I was just looking up potential 4TB Bolt drives and was sorry to see the Seagate ST4000LM016 listed here as a problem drive. It's not an SMR drive, so I was hoping it would be solid.
Any reason to re-consider it now? @aaronwt, are your 4TB disks still fine and are they Seagates?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

coredump4 said:


> I was just looking up potential 4TB Bolt drives and was sorry to see the Seagate ST4000LM016 listed here as a problem drive. It's not an SMR drive, so I was hoping it would be solid.
> Any reason to re-consider it now? @aaronwt, are your 4TB disks still fine and are they Seagates?


Mine are still fine. But they have firmware 0001 on them. I've been using them since October 2015.


----------



## hasharp (Aug 22, 2015)

Toshiba 3 tb or western digital are good I had problems with the seagate also


----------



## genebopp (Dec 12, 2008)

I have one seagate 2tb that has been running for a year. Each one was taken out of the external enclosure. I have killed 2 of the same drives in the last month. They only seem to last about a week before the dreaded 4 lights....


----------



## alfish1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I just shucked a ST4000LM016 from an old external seagate backup USB case I had laying around. It has been running a few days now without issue. Sticker states firmware version 003. I will keep an eye on it to see if it blows up, but so far, so good. The original drive in my Bolt + was a 3TB Western Digital Blue, model WD30NPRZ, originally purchased the TiVo Bolt+ on 4/27/2017, so it only had about two years run time on that WD drive.


----------



## genebopp (Dec 12, 2008)

alfish1 said:


> I just shucked a ST4000LM016 from an old external seagate backup USB case I had laying around. It has been running a few days now without issue. Sticker states firmware version 003. I will keep an eye on it to see if it blows up, but so far, so good. The original drive in my Bolt + was a 3TB Western Digital Blue, model WD30NPRZ, originally purchased the TiVo Bolt+ on 4/27/2017, so it only had about two years run time on that WD drive.


You should read the 4 flashing light thread. If not now, you can read it in a week or so when your lights start flashing.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

alfish1 said:


> I just shucked a ST4000LM016 from an old external seagate backup USB case I had laying around. It has been running a few days now without issue. Sticker states firmware version 003. I will keep an eye on it to see if it blows up, but so far, so good. The original drive in my Bolt + was a 3TB Western Digital Blue, model WD30NPRZ, originally purchased the TiVo Bolt+ on 4/27/2017, so it only had about two years run time on that WD drive.





genebopp said:


> You should read the 4 flashing light thread. If not now, you can read it in a week or so when your lights start flashing.


Yes. People had issues in the Bolts with the later firmwares. My ST4000LM016, that has been running in Bolts for almost four years now, has firmware 0001.


----------



## alfish1 (Sep 8, 2017)

aaronwt said:


> Yes. People had issues in the Bolts with the later firmwares. My ST4000LM016, that has been running in Bolts for almost four years now, has firmware 0001.


Oh I have... That was the only drive I had laying around so I figured I'd give it a shot. I'll likely try to source a Toshiba or WD here shortly.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

alfish1 said:


> Oh I have... That was the only drive I had laying around so I figured I'd give it a shot. I'll likely try to source a Toshiba or WD here shortly.


Toshiba MQ03ABB300 3.0TB 2.5-inch 15.0mm SATA... at MacSales.com 
These seem to be getting scarce from time to time, and I am not sure if these are compatible with Hydra or if anything is.


----------



## alfish1 (Sep 8, 2017)

fcfc2 said:


> Toshiba MQ03ABB300 3.0TB 2.5-inch 15.0mm SATA... at MacSales.com
> These seem to be getting scarce from time to time, and I am not sure if these are compatible with Hydra or if anything is.


Well, you guys were right, the shucked Seagate experiment failed today. I have the Toshiba 3TB on order now, so hopefully that will result in a better outcome


----------



## alfish1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Got the 3TB Toshiba installed today. Let's hope this works a while longer!


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

I see that the recommended 3TB Toshiba MQ03ABB300 HDD is not currently available from any of the normal suppliers. I did find it on a few sites that I've never heard of, but I'm reluctant to give them my CC info, etc.

Is there a newer/different recommended 3TB HDD for the TiVo Bolt Plus or should I sit tight until one shows up on Amazon, Newegg or OWC/MacSales? Looking to just do a clone or swap, not expand to a larger size.

TIA!


----------



## alfish1 (Sep 8, 2017)

richsadams said:


> I see that the recommended 3TB Toshiba MQ03ABB300 HDD is not currently available from any of the normal suppliers. I did find it on a few sites that I've never heard of, but I'm reluctant to give them my CC info, etc.
> 
> Is there a newer/different recommended 3TB HDD for the TiVo Bolt Plus or should I sit tight until one shows up on Amazon, Newegg or OWC/MacSales? Looking to just do a clone or swap, not expand to a larger size.
> 
> ...


I don't think that drive is an option to install in the TiVo. It appears that unit uses a proprietary USB controller board, so there is no internal SATA connection:






-A


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

alfish1 said:


> I don't think that drive is an option to install in the TiVo. It appears that unit uses a proprietary USB controller board, so there is no internal SATA connection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, good to know! I'll take it off of my wishlist. 

What a bizarre HDD that one is!

I've edited my original post so that no one else is led astray.

Thanks again!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

richsadams said:


> I see that the recommended 3TB Toshiba MQ03ABB300 HDD is not currently available from any of the normal suppliers. I did find it on a few sites that I've never heard of, but I'm reluctant to give them my CC info, etc.
> 
> Is there a newer/different recommended 3TB HDD for the TiVo Bolt Plus or should I sit tight until one shows up on Amazon, Newegg or OWC/MacSales? Looking to just do a clone or swap, not expand to a larger size.
> 
> TIA!


The Toshiba 3TB 2.5" drive now shows as sold out at MacSales; MacSales had run out of stock earlier this year but the drive then became available there, again--who knows what will happen in the future (although future stock perhaps is less likely, as the drive no longer is being manufactured). I don't believe that the drive has been available at Newegg for a long time*; and Amazon sellers of the drive have been evaporating (and prices rising)--I didn't see any just now. One source to keep an eye open at: eBay.

But a current nice deal on the Toshiba drive in *2*TB form, at $85 shipped: Toshiba MQ03ABB200 Hard Drive SATA-6GBPS 2TB-5.4K RPM. That source, ALLHDD.COM, also currently has the 3TB version, at $155 shipped (just a little above the earlier MacSales price). Toshiba MQ03ABB300 Hard Drive SATA-6GBPS 3TB-5.4K RPM

* edit: I just checked and there currently are 2 marketplace sellers selling the drive through Newegg--at $539.98 and $599.98. Ulp.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

alfish1 said:


> Got the 3TB Toshiba installed today. Let's hope this works a while longer!


Good for you--and you got the drive just before MacSales sold out. :clapping:


----------



## alfish1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> Good for you--and you got the drive just before MacSales sold out. :clapping:


Yep, been installed it a day after it arrived, still working like a charm. Thinking about having my buddy 3D print a cooler to keep it all chilled now.


----------



## alfish1 (Sep 8, 2017)

alfish1 said:


> Yep, been installed it a day after it arrived, still working like a charm. Thinking about having my buddy 3D print a cooler to keep it all chilled now.


Tivo Bolt cooling adapter by cmh


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

alfish1 said:


> Yep, been installed it a day after it arrived, still working like a charm. Thinking about having my buddy 3D print a cooler to keep it all chilled now.


I highly recommend the AC Infinity fans available through Amazon.com--dead quiet at their low setting (which still cools well), and not at all costly. AC Infinity also has a nice fan cooling pad, for more scratch.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> The Toshiba 3TB 2.5" drive now shows as sold out at MacSales; MacSales had run out of stock earlier this year but the drive then became available there, again--who knows what will happen in the future (although future stock perhaps is less likely, as the drive no longer is being manufactured). I don't believe that the drive has been available at Newegg for a long time*; and Amazon sellers of the drive have been evaporating (and prices rising)--I didn't see any just now. One source to keep an eye open at: eBay.
> 
> But a current nice deal on the Toshiba drive in *2*TB form, at $85 shipped: Toshiba MQ03ABB200 Hard Drive SATA-6GBPS 2TB-5.4K RPM. That source, ALLHDD.COM, also currently has the 3TB version, at $155 shipped (just a little above the earlier MacSales price). Toshiba MQ03ABB300 Hard Drive SATA-6GBPS 3TB-5.4K RPM
> 
> * edit: I just checked and there currently are 2 marketplace sellers selling the drive through Newegg--at $539.98 and $599.98. Ulp.


Thanks for that. Might check out ALLHDD.COM, although as mentioned, I'd rather keep my credit card info with one of the major players... not that they won't get hacked, but I'm still reluctant to give it to a place I've never heard of.

Has anyone tried the Seagate ST3000LM024? According to one review by "KingBoy" on Amazon it's working in their Bolt.

I used to be a huge fan of Seagate but their QC tanked a few years back. I'm not sure if they've recovered yet or not. Just wondering if any of the experts here have given it a try.

TIA!

EDIT: Per this more recent post and others, it looks like the Seagate ST3000LM024 is NOT an option.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

richsadams said:


> Thanks for that. Might check out ALLHDD.COM, although as mentioned, I'd rather keep my credit card info with one of the major players... not that they won't get hacked, but I'm still reluctant to give it to a place I've never heard of.
> 
> Has anyone tried the Seagate ST3000LM024? According to one review by "KingBoy" on Amazon it's working in their Bolt.
> 
> ...


I have no complaints with the sixty plus Seagate Hard drives I have use in other devices. The issue is using an SMR drive in a device constantly reading and writing. Although the only other device I have an SMR drive in is my launch PS4 Pro. It has an SMR 2TB SSHD. I installed in it shortly after getting it. But the PS4 Pro is also off most of the time. And my current games I'm playing are stored on an external SSD.

Although my 4TB Seagate 2.5" drive has been fine since the glitch last week. I'm hoping I can make it to four years of use in Bolts, this October.

Sent from my Nexus 7(16GB)


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I have no complaints with the sixty plus Seagate Hard drives I have use in other devices. The issue is using an SMR drive in a device constantly reading and writing. Although the only other device I have an SMR drive in is my launch PS4 Pro. It has an SMR 2TB SSHD. I installed in it shortly after getting it. But the PS4 Pro is also off most of the time. And my current games I'm playing are stored on an external SSD.
> 
> Although my 4TB Seagate 2.5" drive has been fine since the glitch last week. I'm hoping I can make it to four years of use in Bolts, this October.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7(16GB)


Great to know, understood and thanks!

So do you think that Seagate ST3000LM024 HDD would be appropriate for our purposes? Sounds like maybe not.

TIA!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

richsadams said:


> Great to know, understood and thanks!
> 
> So do you think that Seagate ST3000LM024 HDD would be appropriate for our purposes? Sounds like maybe not.
> 
> TIA!


I would be leary of putting any SMR drive in a TiVo. WHen I got the 4TB drive it was OCtober 2015. And it had firmware 0001. Later firmwares had issues. But if the options that became available later on had been available in 2015, and in hindsight, I would have purchased a 3TB PMR drive.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I would be leary of putting any SMR drive in a TiVo. WHen I got the 4TB drive it was OCtober 2015. And it had firmware 0001. Later firmwares had issues. But if the options that became available later on had been available in 2015, and in hindsight, I would have purchased a 3TB PMR drive.


Good advice. Thanks! :up:

Assuming the recommended Toshiba MQ03ABB200 is PMR? Are there any others then?

I believe the rule of thumb is that the larger drives (4TB+) are all SMR as they try to squeeze additional capacity, but it's really difficult to tell which are which as it seems to be a manufacturer state secret.

I'll still keep my eyes open for the Toshiba, but they state that it's classified as EOL on their website. I can't seem to find an in-kind replacement. I've tried to get in touch with them to ask but they make it virtually impossible.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I was looking at this 5 TB drive from Seagate to put into my Bolt+, but I'm guessing this is an SMR drive and not recommended.

Seagate 5TB BarraCuda 5400 RPM 128MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 2.5" 15mm Laptop Internal Hard Drive ST5000LM000 - Newegg.com


----------



## wyro (Sep 25, 2002)

I just put this drive in my 500GB Bolt - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LX13P71/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

its a 2tb seagate - now i'm stuck at the "starting up" screen for the past 1/2 hour - how long do they take to format when you put them in a tivo?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

wyro said:


> I just put this drive in my 500GB Bolt - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LX13P71/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> its a 2tb seagate - now i'm stuck at the "starting up" screen for the past 1/2 hour - how long do they take to format when you put them in a tivo?


Mine was pretty instantaneous and I really didn't notice it as part of the guided setup process.


----------



## wyro (Sep 25, 2002)

thanks - i think the drive was no good. Swapped back in the original and will try another.


----------



## orcaguy (Jan 23, 2017)

richsadams said:


> Thanks for that. Might check out ALLHDD.COM, although as mentioned, I'd rather keep my credit card info with one of the major players... not that they won't get hacked, but I'm still reluctant to give it to a place I've never heard of.
> 
> Has anyone tried the Seagate ST3000LM024? According to one review by "KingBoy" on Amazon it's working in their Bolt.
> 
> ...


I have literally spent 2 days trying the the Seagate ST3000LM024 3TB drive with a Bolt + without any success. The Bolt simply don't recognize the drive, and gives me right away the "all flashing light of death" error. I tried with some WD 3.5 purple drive that I had a spare (connected from outside with external SATA & power) and it worked like a charm. I tried with other spare small laptop hard drive I had laying around, and again it worked just fine. But again, the Bolt did NOT wanted to format/use the the Seagate ST3000LM024.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

orcaguy said:


> I have literally spent 2 days trying the the Seagate ST3000LM024 3TB drive with a Bolt + without any success. The Bolt simply don't recognize the drive, and gives me right away the "all flashing light of death" error. I tried with some WD 3.5 purple drive that I had a spare (connected from outside with external SATA & power) and it worked like a charm. I tried with other spare small laptop hard drive I had laying around, and again it worked just fine. But again, the Bolt did NOT wanted to format/use the the Seagate ST3000LM024.


Completely forgot that I even posted the question. I've since read that that particular drive doesn't work. Good to have confirmation though. I'll update my old post.


----------

